# thawed frozen food?



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought some frozen brine shrimp yesterday but left it in the car and now its totally thawed. The package is still sealed (plastic bulk pack not the frozen cubes)... should I toss it or can i refreeze?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I refroze mine, lol.

I always trip over the freezer cord and the stuff thaws but I just refreeze without any problems.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

You probably should get rid of them but I must admit that I left some bloodworms out overnight and then refroze them and my fronts didn't have any problems.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My bloodworms got all smelly and gross....so i didnt bother to refreeze.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't take the chance on killing a tank of expensive fish for one pk of frozen food. I've only refrozen peas I left out for my BN overnight, but they don't go foul like shrimp of blood worms.


----------

